

A Tale of Two Qubits: How Quantum Computers Work - _giu
http://arstechnica.com/science/guides/2010/01/a-tale-of-two-qubits-how-quantum-computers-work.ars

======
xiaoma
_"If the phonebook has 10,000 entries, on average you'll need to look through
about half of them—5,000 entries—before you get lucky."_

How could one possibly search a phone book so poorly? Even a dumb binary
search would eliminate about half the remaining entries each time, getting the
job done after only checking around 15 entries.

